# Female - Chinese Crested (Powderpuff!)



## Devil-Dogz

This wee girl is one of the ones in foster with us through the breed rescue, she was handed in through no fault of her own and is simply a right nut job! She is very loving and craves attention. - I would assume she has lacked both of this. - Great with other dogs, cats and humans of all ages!  - would make a right sweet family pet, she is active and enjoys being out and about as she is such a sociable girl.

She is coming up 17 months old, is not yet spayed but will be. - She has been hacked off due to the condition in which her coat was, but with time and a caring hand I see no reason why she shouldnt have a long, nice, flowing coat like the PP should!

If anyone requires any more indepth information please contact me through here, or contact the rescue direct..
The Chinese Crested Club Of Great Britain Rescue


----------



## XxZoexX

awwww bless, She has a lovely face. Hope she gets the forever home she needs


----------



## Aurelia

Aww poor baby girl!

Can I just say that CC's make wonderful pets! So much fun and soooo loving.

I'm sure this little girl will bring her new family so much joy and many hilarious moments when she goes totally crazy like only CC's know how :lol:

Good luck little lady :001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother

Ooooh shes adorable, its times like this I wished I had a huge house and loads of money and I could take her on, Im sure she will find the perfect mummy/daddy though.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Thanks all for the best wishes, I am sure she will find her forever home - she sure deserves it, and has a great deal to offer anyone lucky enough to find themselves owning such a great wee girl!


----------



## sunshine80

She looks like a lovely girl -wish you would stop posting them though they make me want a chinese crested more than I already do  she has such a sweet face as well. Doubt I will can talk my Dad around to getting one but hope she finds a good home


----------



## RubyRubiks

Aww she is gorgeous, I think you are too far away from me though  We are after a dog to join our family and she would be perfect. Especially as she is good around young children.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

> Aww she is gorgeous, I think you are too far away from me though  We are after a dog to join our family and she would be perfect. Especially as she is good around young children.


Hi RR - where are you located? - we have ways of transporting dogs to new homes, and have people (although limited!) around the country that can do home checks.


----------



## RubyRubiks

Hi Devil-Dogz

We live just on the outskirts of Chester (in a small village called Tattenhall) Some people find it a little out of the way for home checks, so its very hard to find a rescue dog.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

You live very close to the rescue Co-ordinators, so there shouldnt be a problem with doing a home check if you wish to enquire about China. Please contact Gayna on the following email registering your interesting in 'china', and abit about yourself (a home contact number also if possible)
[email protected]


----------



## RubyRubiks

Thank you DD, that's great! 

I'll drop her a line now and see what she says.


----------



## tommackay

Hi i was just wondering if this beautifull puppy is still available to a good home please email information to [email protected] Thank you


----------



## Devil-Dogz

tommackay said:


> Hi i was just wondering if this beautifull puppy is still available to a good home please email information to [email protected] Thank you


Hi, there are home checks lined up for folk interested in her, although no done deal, she is still here with us. - You could always email or call the rescue co-ordinator and register your interest.
- [email protected]
- 07858 821957


----------



## tommackay

brilliant thanks for your reply ill enquire now


----------



## Devil-Dogz

China is still looking for a permant home, such a nice girl - (Im also about to add threads, about others looking for permant homes!)


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Devil-Dogz said:


> China is still looking for a permant home, such a nice girl - (Im also about to add threads, about others looking for permant homes!)


Hope she finds her forever home soon DD, and good luck with all the others too!!:thumbup1:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

another bump!


----------



## Guest

Aw she is lovely. I can't believe she does not have a new home yet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

bump........................


----------



## moonviolet

I can't believe she hasn't found a loving home yet she is beautiful and there's definitely spirit in those eyes.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I know bless her, but shes happy here for now until the right home comes up!


----------



## lucyandsandy

Aw look at her, why hasn't she found a home yet! I would love a CC but don't know enough about the breed, she would fit perfectly into our family.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

China is booked into the vets for neuter tomorrow, bless her. - She is such a wonderful girl has been with us for months now, no bother at all ... someone is missing out on a fab dog, believe me!!

CC's are not a breed for everyone, but many people wanting to own and learn about the breed have done so through rescuing. with back up from us, and the rescue. - as long as you understand and are prepared for those traits some dont like, then your good enough for the love a CC brings!


----------



## lucyandsandy

What are the CC's traits!? I would be seriously interested but I don't think the time is right as I start uni in April, although only part time I don't think it would be fair on a newcomer.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

They are known howlers, although normally when in a house of more than one CC. They can be a bugger to house train, although China hasnt ever been dirty in our home, they can be stand offish, and weary with strangers, China isnt and is full of beans loves all people including kids. (must admit the wearyness is more common in the hairless).
They are a very intelligent breed and will use that to their advantages 

China is a PP and this type is often compared to as being BC like in manners, active, intelligent and eager to please!  China defo fits the bill, she loves a good run around and snuggles when shes ready 

If interested go ahead and register your interest through the rescue!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Bump for this wee angel! _ China is now neutered!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Bump! ..........


----------



## Devil-Dogz

China has a home also pending a home check! - fingers crossed all these wee guys are in loving homes soon!


----------

